# tank scratches



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got this 75 gal hagen tank from Dave. Didn't have a good look when I bought it and I just notice the scratches when I got home. Big and deep scratched all over the tank. Is there any way to removed this problem of mine. Looks bad when I filled it up. Need to use it because I don't haveroom for my angels. Any suggestions please.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Any scratches that you can feel with your nail are there to stay.I got my 135 gallon with more scratches than I noticed and tried to get rid of them.Went to a glass shop and was told that any scratch that you feel is too much work to take out.Youd need special chemicals and buffing pads.But even if you went through with it you'd warp the glass and possibly crack the tank.Sorry to say but it is what is is.I now just look beyond the scratches. It's not easy but what can you do except sell it and buy a new one.


----------



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Vman ! I can't believe I missed that one. And for you Dave, Live and let live.


----------

